# Warning light for urgent problems (like WD Expander disconnect)



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Sometime last night, my 2-week old TivoHD decided that the 12-hour-old WD Expander disconnected itself. I -think- it stopped recording things while it displayed the warning screen. A reboot fixed it, but I was clueless until I turned the Tivo On.

So how about it TiVo folks, when there's a problem that's preventing proper operation, how about slowly flashing the green light? Now I'm turning on my TV every 2 hours to make sure the problem didn't recur. 

/j


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

How about an automatic reboot if such a condition exists?


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

just dump the wd expander. its junk.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

lew - in this case a reboot would have been bad, TiVo needed user input
Millionaire2K - I need the space, just bought the unit, don't want to void the warranty yet. From what I can tell on these forums, it works fine for most people.


----------

